# Saturday 2/18 Whatsit V 3.0



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 18, 2012)

Batteries?

Pretty tiny though...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 19, 2012)

Hint for the day:  Most likely, you are near several hundred (if not thousands) of them as you read this.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 19, 2012)

Bacteria


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 19, 2012)

Circuit board.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 19, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Circuit board.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah dang... Well at least I was thinking something electrical... xD


----------

